# cubika leak and temperature issues..



## benfrost3d (May 13, 2012)

hello there.

I've recently bought a gaggia cubika from eBay..at a pretty good price, but as it was described as not used for a while,, I can see why... I have a couple of problems I'm hoping someone could help me with...

1) there is a slight dripping/leak coming from where the outer body of the cubika and the "filter holder attachment" meet.. Seems to be out the side where the unit body work and the boiler meet.. (naming from a diagram I've seen of an exploded cubika) ... (see my image in the link below for the exact location on my cubika).. Its not much of a leak.. But I'm guessing shouldn't be there.. I do need to descale the machine (solution on order), because I'm suspecting it needs doing by the cloudliness of the first pumped through water.. I've had the lid off and the leak isn't spitting, it's only dripping out the side as described above, although there is signs of lime scale inside .. I was trying to remove the boiler bolts (highlighted in image linked below) but they are solid.. considering getting a drill with an allen bit to get them undone.. Should they be that tough..? I was trying to remove this to check the state of the boiler seal.. Do it sound like this is the problem..?? I've ruled out the group gasket seal but maybe that needs doing as well..

http://db.tt/wflGJXUi

and 2) the temperature.. When measuring it primitively with the temperature gauge used for the milk.. And it won't get higher than 55-60.C. which is way too low.. I'm wondering if the above problem could be causing this.. Or does it sound like another more troubling problem... and indeed what can be done about this..

Any advice people could share.. I'd be really greatful.. I'd just like a normal tasting coffee, rather than a weak crema-less brown liquid.. which I think these problems are contributing towards.. Once these are fixed, I can then only question my coffee making skills... Which are questionable









cheers

ben...


----------



## benfrost3d (May 13, 2012)

quick update...

i descaled my cubika last night.. had to use a delonghi descaling solution which I think is fine.. basically poured the suggested amount 125ml into the tank.. topped it up with water.. let it run through for 15 seconds.. left for 20 mins.. and kept repeating this until all the solution+water mix was through.. and then flushed it through with a full tank of water.. I think this is how to do it right..?

things i noticed.. the being pumped through was cloudy as I'd seen before but when left for a while it became clear..! is this normal, due to the internal processes the water goes through (heated and pressurized etc) or should it be clear as soon as it exits the machine..

also the colour of the water varied as I was descaling.. had a slight "dirty water" tint.. and then back to clear.. so I'm guessing the descaling did something.. or should I expect to see more limeScale matter..?

the leak at the side was not so frequent during all this.. only on one occasion.. but this is all without the portafilter.. soo.. therefore I presume under more pressure this is when it leaks.. I might try and change the group head gasket as well... if I can get these dam bolts undone..!!

temperature-wise.. not much change.. still getting 60C tops.. (measured with the milk thermometer,, so not accurate but still low)

can anyone make any suggestions or come across any of these issues before..?

cheers

ben..


----------

